# Looking for "collector of immobile women"...?



## coyote wild (May 25, 2012)

Hello all!

I was wondering if anyone remembers a story about a woman that gets pampered and fattened by this guy. She eventually gets nearly too fat to move, but he forces her to stand anyway.

When she inevitably falls and can't stand back up, they have sex where she lies.

But then she gets carted into a room that's full of other immobile women. It was awesome.

Anyone remember this story or where it can be found??


Thanks!


----------



## coyote wild (May 26, 2012)

FOUND IT!

Thanks to a tipster who may wish to remain anonymous.

Sugar Baby by growingthick31

One of my all-time faves. I might continue the legacy at some point in the future...


----------

